# Sold!! 15" Alcoa Rims With New Load Range D Tires



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry in advance for this long story/description!! I had on 06 28RSDS that I flipped the axles on for ground clearance when we bought it in 06. This spring I bought a set of used 15" Alcoa rims that came off a Ford Ranger Baja because they are forged rims not china rims. They are in good shape but not perfect. I put a set of load range E tires on them and we used it for the season. When we went to the Hershey RV show we ended up trading our camper in on a 312BH so I put the stock rims and tires back on the 28RSDS. I swapped the tires off the new 312BH and the Alcoas because I wanted the load range E on new camper. So I'm selling the 4 Alcoas with new 80psi valve stems and the ST225/75R15 load range D tires off the new camper along with hardened chrome lug nuts. The lug pattern is 5 x 4.5" I'm in Freehold NJ. I'm asking $525 and if you flipped your axles and need 2 sets of add a steps I'll throw in the ones I welded up, they work great.


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

I've decided to lower the price to $400 for Outbackers members.


----------

